
Apple Acquires Indoor Location Company WifiSLAM - barredo
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/03/23/apple-acquires-indoor-location-company-wifislam/
======
hkmurakami
A college friend of mine was part of the founding team but resigned fairly
quickly to return to his PhD program. since he is the only one I know at the
company, I just feel really bad thinking of what kind of hindsight /remorse he
must be going through right now :(.

That being said, congrats to the team! great to see robotics algorithm
companies that use hard science finding success!

edit: I know this kind of thing happens all the time where someone leaves and
the company goes on to become a homerun (ex: Apple) but this is the first time
I've had a close friend go through it and I just feel terrible for him even
though I haven't even talked to him about it. I guess he may have no regrets
regardless, I strangely can't help but feel .... I don't even know how to say
it... I just feel bad.

~~~
cpeterso
If it's any consolation, the company was acquired for "only" $20M, so founders
probably won't make "never work again" money after all the investors, debts,
and taxes are paid.

~~~
neebz
slightly offtopic: I have been trying to find a good resource on how taxes
work on acquisition price. do you have any good link to read?

~~~
alain94040
Very simple: long-term capitals gains. As a founder, you bought your stock
more than 1 year ago, for virtually nothing. In the US (minus California),
that's a flat tax.

(*) founder stock is not to be confused with stock-options, which is what
early employees usually get. Completely different.

------
helper
Well, this certainly solves the problem of WifiSLAM's software not being able
to run on non-rooted iOS devices. It will be interesting to see if Apple makes
a public api so that Apps can provide indoor location services.

~~~
dan1234
Hopefully it'll be rolled into the existing CoreLocation API meaning current
location based apps start using the data without needing to be updated.

------
tiziano88
what's up with the almost duplicate paragraph in the middle of the article?

~~~
njloof
The news business has outsourced its editing duties to nobody.

------
polshaw
I take it this works by comparing the signal strength from multiple routers,
and that they haven't found some magic to do this from a single router?

